# Unwell Hamster



## Jade Higgins (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi, I have been informed my hamster may have an intestinal infection. If I take her the vet, how much it will roughly cost? Thanks.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Regardless of cost, your hamster needs to see a vet. It is impossible to predict a cost as this will depend on what treatment is required.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jade Higgins said:


> Hi, I have been informed


Just out of interest, who informed you of this . . . did you call a vet, or was it another hamster owner whose own pet had similar symptoms? There is a consultation charge: mine charged £40 yesterday - that's about the average I gather - and then any meds on top.

Be aware that many vets at the moment have a waiting list for appointments. Both the ones I use have a wait of over a week, maybe ten days even.
How is your hamster today?


----------

